# Creepy window shutters



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is just flat out friggin cool as heck, and very very original. I love this. I have never seen anything like this before for a haunted window type set up. I would like to see the plans for this. Very good work Steve. This is something to be very proud of and i bet you will be inspiring others with this one.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Way super cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool. Are they both on the same motor or is there two motors?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, how fun is that!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

This is kickin! Dude, gotta share the how to on it!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I just finished the second one tonight! I still have to place the boards and paint the frame but it will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> This is kickin! Dude, gotta share the how to on it!


I'll see what I can do on the how too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, a how-to is in order here. Nice work area too.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am inspired. That is a really good and original idea.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, this goes on my list of all-time favorite props!!! I am in love with this! Another how-to request from me.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Very cool. Are they both on the same motor or is there two motors?


Both on the same motor


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Outstanding!!! Very clever and well done...love this.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty cool, Steve. Hope I can come by and see them this season.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great idea! Looks fantastic.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

SpookySam said:


> Pretty cool, Steve. Hope I can come by and see them this season.


Me to Sam we are trying to plan a visit each others haunt in October event. Will post more info closer to the big day.


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

wow amazing I can't wait for the how to


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That is just neat as hello. Nice job. Ok I need at least 2 of those. Very cool.


----------

